# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  لواء الكورة في عيون ابناءه...

## معاذ ملحم

اعزائي الضيوف الكرام 

اقدم لكم مجموعه من اجمل المناطق السياحيه الرائعه لمنطقة لواء الكورة في اربد و بالاخص قرية جديتا ...... هذه القرية من قرى اربد في شمال الاردن اقل ما توصف انها قطعة من جنة الله في السماء اترككم مع مقاطع الفيديو الجميله ... و انتم تحكمون ...



عادات و تقاليد عشيرة بني ملحم





جنة من السماء في لواء الكورة




منظر جميل لهذه القرية الرائعه :



http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=a_ML...eature=related

وهذا منظر جميل 






مياه وادي الريان في جديتا 


http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=a_ML...eature=related


مقطع لاحد الطواحين القديمه في جديتا - وادي الريان 

طاحونة عودة تعود لتاريخ 1366 م وتم اعادة ترميم بعض اجزائها بتاريخ 2004/2006

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=Cd14...eature=related


 :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## Rahma Queen

جمال الاردن في جمال الكورة :Icon17:

----------


## Rahma Queen

اشكرك اخي على هذا التقديم الرائع
واتمنى انا نرى المزيد عن لواء الكورة
(كوريه اصيله) :SnipeR (21):

----------


## mylife079

مشكور معاذ فعلا جديتا جنه

----------


## بقايا الحب

والله رووووووووووووعه تسلم ايدك معاذ 


فديت اربد واهلها

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مش جنه والله جنات روعه وجمال وقمه 
مشكور معاذ :7f21b6bbef:  :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين على الكلاااااااااااام المميز و على راسي كل شباب و صبايا الكورة 

وكمان كل اللي شافو هاااااااااااااااد الموضوع 

و انتظروا مني الكليب الجديد ... للفنان معاذ بني ملحم ((هههههههههههه)) :SnipeR (63):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

F5

في ذكرى الوفاء لمنتديات الحصن الأردنية

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*

السوسنه السوداء في لواء الكوره



صورة لمجرى سيل وادي الريان جديتا في لواء الكورة 



شلال ابو شقير في لواء الكوره




شلال المشرع في لواء الكورة



غابات برقش قي لواء الكورة  



 افران طابون في لواء الكورة



منظر امامي لطاحونة عودة




صورة مدخل مغارة برقش في لواء الكورة




 قرية الحاوي الاثرية

*

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور معاذ 

مناظر حلوة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أشكرك على المشاركه الحلوه يا محمد ..

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*إلـى وادي الريـان**




الكورة : (ALKOURA) التسمية أصلها يوناني (Xwpa) (CHOROC) 
والتي من معانيها الإقليم أو المقاطعة أو الناحية وهي تنظيم إداري إسلامي قديم معناه ( الصقع )
أي المنطقة التي تجتمع فيها القرى الزراعية ولها قصبة وجمعها كور.






يقع لواء الكورة في الجهة الشمالية الغربية من أراضي المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية 
وهي إحدى ألوية محافظة اربد وتقع في الجزء الجنوبي الغربي من محافظة إربد
وبمحاذاة وادي الأردن من الجهة الشرقية وجبال عجلون شمالا
وتقع الكورة إلى الشمال الغربي من العاصمة الأردنية عمان بحوالي 100 كم 
وتقع إلى الجنوب الغربي من مدينة إربد بحوالي 25 كم .






تبلغ مساحة الكورة 210 كيلو متر مربع ومعظم أراضيها هي مرتفعات جبلية
يتخللها سهول خصبة تخترقها عدة أودية دائمة الجريان على مدار العام 
وهي أودية الريان ( اليابس ) ووادي أبو صالح وادي أبو زياد وادي زقلاب ووادي الطيبة







أعلى منطقة في الكورة هي رأس برقش حيث يرتفع حوالي ألف متر عن سطح البحر
وتتدرج الأراضي بالانخفاض من الشرق نحو الغرب حتى تصل إلى 60 مترا تحت مستوى سطح البحر
في منطقة " العين البيضاء" في وادي أبو زياد, وهذا التباين في الارتفاع والانخفاض
أعطى الكورة مناخات مختلفة وتنوعا متميزا في الغطاء النباتي والغابي






وتسود الكورة مناخ حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط البارد والماطر شتاءا 
حيث يبلغ معدل السنوي لسقوط الأمطار 446 ملم , والمعتدل الجاف صيفا
حيث تبلغ معدل درجة الحرارة صيفا 31 درجة مئوية , وتغطي شجرة الزيتون المباركة
معظم الأراضي القابلة للزراعة .












وتشرف الكورة بصورة بانوراميه على مناطق متعددة من شمال فلسطين 
وجنوب لبنان وجنوب غرب سوريا.







بقي أن تعرف أن الكورة منطقة فريدة الجمال بآثارها التاريخية وتراثها العريق
وبريفها الساحر وبيئتها البكر وغاباتها الغناء
وجبالها الشاهقة وبساتينها وأوديتها الوافرة المياه والظلال







ورمان وادي الريان الذي يتزين على جانبي الوادي بمشهد ولا اجمل من هذا بخضرته الدائمة







تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو 1600 * 1200.





تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو 800 * 531.


 


*توقيع » شمس ألسرحان

----------


## معاذ ملحم

26/03/2012

وادي الريان جديتا / لواء الكوره 





الربيع في قرية جديتا .. لوحة فنية طبيعية .




منظر خلاب .



مغارة عراق الدب / جديتا / لواء الكوره 



جبال جديتا / لواء الكوره 



وادي الريان / لواء الكوره 



مياة عذبة / وادي الريان / جديتا 















بعض من الصور التي التقطت في وادي الريان في بلدة جديتا / لواء الكوره .


مما راق لي ..

----------


## علاء سماره

جد بدون مجامله الكوره من أحلى الألويه بالأردن
مشكر معاذ على الطرح

----------


## مادلين

شكرا كتير ع الموضوع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> جد بدون مجامله الكوره من أحلى الألويه بالأردن
> مشكور معاذ على الطرح


الأخ علاء سماره .. أشكرك على المشاكره الرائعه .. بلدنا الاردن يزخر بالاماكن السياحية الرائعه و الجميلة .. والتي يشهد لها كل زائر .. و لواء الكوره بزخر ايضا بتلك الأماكن و المناطق الجذابة .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> شكرا كتير ع الموضوع


لا شكر على واجب .. فـ لواء الكورة دائماً و أبداً في عيون أبناءه

----------

